# How do I run backuppc as backuppc user?



## viktor845867 (Apr 9, 2012)

After installing BackupPC from ports, *I* try to run it in Apache. My Include in the apache22 configuration contains:

```
Alias /BackupPC/images /usr/local/www/backuppc
ScriptAlias /BackupPC /usr/local/www/cgi-bin/BackupPC_Admin
```

This seems to work fine so far but only if BackupPC_Admin is owned by www. Also if I then change the /usr/local/etc/backuppc to owner:www, it tells me it is running as www but should be instead running as backuppc.

It seems the service backuppc default is user backuppc but I am somehow starting it by www? So how would I get BackupPC to run as backuppc?


----------



## viktor845867 (Apr 10, 2012)

*Perl and SUIDPERL*

To be able to suid on the cgi script, not only does apache need to be built with SUEXEC but perl has to be built with the SUIDPERL option. This has been removed from the make config options since version 5.12 so I had to downgrade to 5.10 with the compile option SUIDPERL.

And now after looking at the web interface I see I still have a lot of things to do.


----------



## viktor845867 (Apr 10, 2012)

I guess I should mark this as solved if only *I* could find the option/had the permission to?


----------

